# UK Unofficial Cube Meet/Competition (West Midlands)



## Blurry (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, Looking into other posts cubing in the UK has 'settled' nicely, so far. In February now, there's been one competition in Nottingham, so roughly around 4-6 a year.
Looking into other posts, many people cannot afford or simply cannot convince whoever would be taking them, to go on a 2hr drive for 2days.
The majority of people who complain may be slightly younger when it comes to getting there, or any age, considering the petrol costs.

If there is enough interest, I propose to work on getting a venue for a unofficial competition in/or around the Birmingham/West Midlands area.
I would appreciate the votes from all.

This is a idea at the moment, seeing how much interest and how many people would attend, then I could focus on either getting a free venue or a cheap venue to hold the amounts of people expected.

Thanks.

Blur


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 27, 2014)

Whereabouts are you based, if you don't mind me asking? I live in Kidderminster and work in Dudley - thought I was the only cuber round these parts!

Unfortunately I can't really do meets etc, got a toddler who takes up all my time, but happy to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Blurry (Feb 27, 2014)

Im from Bromsgrove in Worcestershire. Im also glad to know someone who cubes is near, I to haven't ever seen anyone around here.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 27, 2014)

Small world, my parents live in Bromsgrove, as did I till I went to uni.

My brother lives in Redditch and has a few cubes, but isn't into speedsolving.


----------



## Eki9000 (Mar 16, 2014)

Late reply, but I would defiantly try to get there from Manchester if this happened!


----------

